# Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!



## powermike1977 (24. Oktober 2007)

moinsen!

tut mir ja leid so lange damit gewartet zu haben...aber ich musste das ganze noch revue passieren lassen!

also vorne weg - was wir an fisch gefangen haben haben wir natürlich in blei aufgewogen und ins meer geschossen - um das natürliche gleichGEWICHT der nordsee beizubehlaten, is klar oder?!!! 

aber alles von vorne: wir sind am freitag abend nach stellendam ins haus von einem freund (kein anglerboard mitglied, kein wirklicher angler - und mal ehrlich, wenn ihr den am wasser trefft haut ab oder sagt tschüß zum gerät!!!) .

voller enthusiasmus haben wir uns ans knüpfen der vorfächer gemacht, was uns knollwinst gezeigt hat...und auch wenn wir mit sicherheit ne kanne zuviel getrunken und ne selbsgerollte zuviel geraucht haben...wir waren mal so richtig motiviert - und gingen um 2h pennen (bitte knollonase korrigier mich wenns anders war - das gilt für das gesamt wochenende !

4:30 samstag: normalerweise machen wir kaffee und/oder grüßen morgens den postboten freundlich (kein wort jetzt!), aber nach 2 1/2 komatöser schnappatmung war die stimmung - ohne zu wissen wo wir genau hinmüssen - kurz davor umzuschwenken. aber da alle noch viel zu müde waren haben wir uns auf das chaos und nicht auf die gemütslage konzentriert und sind ins auto. der chefe vom boot hat uns prima per telefon zum boot gelotst (standen 2 mal vor der richtigen abfahrt und wussten es alternativ besser-viel viel besser!), fette punktlandung muss ich sagen - da war keine zeit mehr um auch nur einmal "halts maul du pennder" zu sagen, nicht das das der einzige bestandteil unserer konversation im auto gewesen war, unter uns - nicht dem boots-joe gegenüber!...so konnten wir ganz locker bei 2 - können 3 stunden fahrt aufs meer raus gewesen sein, mit unserern kopfschmerzen und antikotzpillenvollgepumpten körpern den mariuana geruch unserer polnisch/belgischen kollegen genießen! TRAUMSCHIFF war ne olle julle dagegen! 

bei den ersten stopps sah es so aus als wenn wir beruflich neue wege in richtung fischhändler gehen würden...2-3 wrackratten, andere fische (illiterat was das anbetrifft!), und ma den fettesten dorsch (auch mein erster!) den ich jeh, und das boot für den tag gesehen habe/hat!!! hammer - und den konnte ich sogar selber gaffen da unser kumpel robert (eingangs erwähnt) dem fisch lieber das gaff ins wasser mit "könntest du dich bitte selber gaffen" oder so geschmissen hätte (unsicher ob er es nicht vielleicht sogar getan hat (knolljoe-kontrolle bittet). aber der fisch war geil, und ich - so unerfahren wie ich bin habe nicht verstanden warum der kutter meine absolute in alle ewigkeiten lieblingsdorschstelle verlässt - das läuft doch falsch!!!

naja, für den rest des tages - haben auch die anderen nicth mehr viel, aber definitiv mehr als wir (hier sei erwähnt, dass nicht robert, dem ich die schuld dafür gebe, dass meine angelrolle in der nordsee liegt [das würde jetzt zu lange werden] - sondern knollotovkocktail unseren schnitt gen nul hat laufen lassen-und da ich den bericht schreiben muss nutze ich die gelgenheit darauf aufmerksam zu machen, das es evtl. demnächst für 1 euro "sofort kaufen" eine komplette angelausrüstung irgendwo zu kaufen gibt-den euro bekommt ihr im porto zurück!!!) gefangen.

fazit: 
ich-der beste angler (is kla ne?!)
knoll-der beste koch der welt, denn der fisch hat so geil geschmeckt, in mehl gewendet mit einer senfsoße und kartoffeln, ein absoluter traum!!! 
robert-danke für's haus und 30 jahre freundschaft, aber wenn du noch einmal "angeln" sagst reiss ich dir die ohren - und dann alles andere bis auf little bill ab, kannsu gucken wie du den rest regelst!!!

geiles wochenende!-wir haben schon ein nächstes fest geplant, dann aber auf n 75€ kleinboot mit mehr, viel mehr fisch (siehe wrakvissen met de bluewhale!) nebenbei richtig viel mist gelabert, uns wüst beschimpft, andere wüster beschimpft (hinterm fensterglas), viel gerollt, xbox360 gespielt, frauen niederträchtig bezeichnet, noch mehr gerollt, teller von der wand geschmissen (ich!), bierchen dabei, und mind. 1 - wenn nicht 2 stunden am sonntag gebraucht, um überhaupt die richtige richtung nach hause einzuschlagen - es lebe das navogationsgerät (wenn ich eins gehabt hätte, dann hätteich es entweder rutnergeschmissen, der robert ins meer geschmissen!).

subba war das! immerwieder!

mike


----------



## powermike1977 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

schön mit zwischendurch ausgeloggt sein und wieder einliggen 2 berichte erstellt - vielleicht kann ein moderator den eine schliessen


----------



## Seatrout (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

Alter,
du schreibst texte;-)


----------



## dipsy (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

Wenn ich das so lese, habe ich das Gefühl Dich schonmal auf
einem Boot getroffen zu haben.|supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

...echt mal nen krasser Text...
...gebt mir was von dem Kraut...


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

Wuste gar net das Holländische Kutter auch schon THC Törns anbieten
Bezw.Grenznahe Kutter.lg


----------



## Stutenandy (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

Wenn man das liest stellt man sich die Frage, ob den Drogenkonsum an Board noch höher gewesen sein könnte...


----------



## powermike1977 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

jungs, ihr seid doch wohl nicht so wahnsinnig und lest das ohne was zu paffen? hätt ich das gewusst hätte ich den katalogtext genommen


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

Mensch, so wie Du hier schreibst, würde ich mal abchecken lassen, ob da nicht bleibende Schäden durch diverse genussmittel zurückgeblieben sind|supergri...

Die Blue Whale oder die anderen kleinen Boote werden euch sicherlich bei so einer Geschichte vorzeitig zum Stippen in den Hafen fahren|supergri

Trotzdem Danke für den von den üblichen Berichten abweichenden Report..


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## marca (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

Sehr schön geschrieben,mein lieber Kraftmichel!!
Respekt!!
Die Tour hat euch ja auch richtig Spaß gemacht.

Und von eurem Kraut bekomme nur ich was ab,der Laurensberger Südhang ist nämlich schon lange Rauch von gestern.


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

Ich finde er sollte mal nen Boarditreffen mit den diversen Herren angagieren da haben wir dann alle was von:q:q:q
Angeln fällt dann aus weil wir ja nach seinem Tonfall alle am :vwären,was aber bei dem Konsum auch nicht verwunderlich ist#6


----------



## mightyeagle69 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> jungs, ihr seid doch wohl nicht so wahnsinnig und lest das ohne was zu paffen? hätt ich das gewusst hätte ich den katalogtext genommen




Eiiiiii Du.....Alter
Fetter Text genau mein style Go on:vik::vik:


Cheers

MightyEagle


----------



## snofla (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

@mike 

also geht doch #6

mit den Fischen kanns auch nur besser werden,übung macht den meister.

wenns nächste mal per Kleinboot rausgeht(Happy-Fisherman?) sollte es besser aussehen obwohl euch auch hier der Käpten keine Fischgarantie bieten kann.


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

moin,

uns haben die bilder von dem bericht über die blue whale halt überzeugt, da waren die kisten schon ganz schön voll...fischgarantie is klar, aber evtl. kann man so nem "kleinboot" käptn auch mal sagen, dass er nicth nach 2 sekunden wieder vom angelplatz ablegen braucht (das ist uns echt auf die nerven gegangen...ist das immer so?).

cheers,

mike


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

...yes...
...ist halt Wrackangeln...
...bei nem großen Wrack etwas länger, bei nem kleinen nur 1 min...


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

sollte man sich evtl. mal n gps zulegen und selber mitm boot raus...oder einfach hinter so nem kutter hinterher.


----------



## snofla (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

das mit dem eigenen boot bitte schnell vergessen das ist die* nordsee!!!!!*

wenn genug fisch da ist bleibt der käpten natürlich stehen,wir haben zweimal am wrack geankert weils bombig lief.

vor ca. 15-18jahren wo wir noch ab den helder rausgefahren sind haben die grossen pötte das wrack immer noch mit ner boje gekennzeichnet so konnte er sich immer wieder drübertreiben lassen............


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

aaaach, wenn wir sinken saufen wir die nordsee halt aus , oder sind so high dass wir einfach wegfliegen...aber verstehe, ist nicht mit zu spaßen. und ich hoffe die kleinen konsumscherze schreibt uns jetzt keiner auf den lebenslauf 

an dem wrack wo ich den (untertrieben) monsterdorsch gefangen, und andere auch ganz gut gehakt haben hätte der chef echt mal länger bleiben können. ach so nochwas, auch wenn wir teils desolat gewirkt haben war die angelei eigentlich echt konzentriert, und trotzdem hatten wir die meisten abrisse...was tut man dagegen?


----------



## noworkteam (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> aaaach, wenn wir sinken saufen wir die nordsee halt aus , oder sind so high dass wir einfach wegfliegen...aber verstehe, ist nicht mit zu spaßen. und ich hoffe die kleinen konsumscherze schreibt uns jetzt keiner auf den lebenslauf


Die Konsumscherze werden euch immer verfolgen... Strafe muss sein...



powermike1977 schrieb:


> an dem wrack wo ich den (untertrieben)
> monsterdorsch gefangen, und andere auch ganz gut gehakt haben hätte der chef echt mal länger bleiben können. ach so nochwas, auch wenn wir teils desolat gewirkt haben war die angelei eigentlich echt konzentriert, und trotzdem hatten wir die meisten abrisse...was tut man dagegen?


 
Was tun da dagegen ?? Gute Frage...

A.) Haken und Blei weglassen
B.) Wrackangeln aufhören
C.) Hoffen das das nächste Wrack gnädig ist...
D.) Derbes Gerät einsetzen, um notfalls ein Stück vom Wrack abzureissen..



Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

das ist doch mal n plan ...ich meinte halt nur, dass wir wirklich am meisten hänger hatten - ist das der mangel an erfahrung - und das andere das wrack irgendwie vorsichtiger abtasten oder generell nie die montage auf dem boden lassen sondern immer knapp drüber...weisst du, so meinte ich das .


----------



## snofla (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

@mike

sollbruchstelle einbauen am blei,dann ist nur das blei weg das vorfach haste aber noch

zum anderen wenn ihr unten seit eben wieder nen meter hochholen und immer in wracknähe angeln meistens geht dann nur das blei stiften,wenns schleift in der schnur kommt irgendwann metall also eben 3-4 mtr hochkurbeln und wieder runter damit klappt prima............desweiteren müsst ihr euch noch die feinfühligkeit der bisse ertasten

aber macht beim nächsten mal die sbs dann habt ihr weniger verluste #h


----------



## snofla (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> das ist doch mal n plan ...ich meinte halt nur, dass wir wirklich am meisten hänger hatten - ist das der mangel an erfahrung - und das andere das wrack irgendwie vorsichtiger abtasten oder generell nie die montage auf dem boden lassen sondern immer knapp drüber...weisst du, so meinte ich das .



klappt auch nur wenns ganz ruhig ist ............


----------



## powermike1977 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wrackangeln-Stellendam: meine Herren!*

alles klar! danke für den tip, hatten die sbs wohl unplanmäßig ca. 10cm unter dem wirbel, da war immer alles komlett ab .


----------

